# Quote of the day



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

*"Apparently, I'm supposed to be more angry about what Mitt Romney does with his money than what Barack Obama does with mine."*


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Genius. <3!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Attribution? Who said it?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*NOT work safe*

I NEED this t-shirt!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Saved to the anti-troll armory!!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

bunkerbob said:


> *"Apparently, I'm supposed to be more angry about what Mitt Romney does with his money than what Barack Obama does with mine."*


This is great, who said it??:congrat:


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Both are funny! Truth in humor!!! 

Blob, please post that as an attachment so we can download and use. 

Thanks both!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

OMG Blob - that is freakin' funny! I love it!

(Note to self, wear that shirt to the next office meeting and keep pointing at it everytime that the boss speaks)


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

mpguy18 said:


> Blob, please post that as an attachment so we can download and use.


Right click on image > Scroll to "save image as..." > Load on your computer and use it as often as you like.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Another one...

"Thanking Obama for killing bin Laden is like going into McDonald's and thanking Ronald McDonald for the hamburger. It's the guy cooking the burger that should get the credit. NOT THE CLOWN.* THANK YOU SEAL TEAM SIX*"


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mpguy18 said:


> Blob, please post that as an attachment so we can download and use.


http://images.cryhavok.org/d/17115-1/My+Fist+has+a+Boner.jpg



UncleJoe said:


> Right click on image > Scroll to "save image as..." > Load on your computer and use it as often as you like.


that too... or right click an image and goto 'properties', there should be a url :beercheer:



bunkerbob said:


> "Thanking Obama for killing bin Laden is like going into McDonald's and thanking Ronald McDonald for the hamburger. It's the guy cooking the burger that should get the credit. NOT THE CLOWN.* THANK YOU SEAL TEAM SIX*"


Mitt Romney finally said something I can agree with:
"even Jimmy Carter would've made that call"


----------

